# Red Alert!!!



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

This just in: according to some of the tubing enthusiasts up here near the Muskegon River, the tubing community has designated the weekend of July 17th as "Boobs and Tubes Weekend." 

Wouldn't ya know it? I've consulted the solunar tables, my lucky Petosky Stone and spoke in tongues and the universe has informed me that the best trout fishing in the world should take place on Sat. July 18th--most likely, between 11:00am and 5:00pm. Any stretch of water between Thornapple and Henning should be HOT! 

If you're out on the water, just look for the boat with the guy fishing in a Speedo and with a cooler full of Bacardi Breezers on hand in case any of those "boobs" are in need of some refreshment.


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

lol...Bacardi Breezers, nice. Make sure and bring the bead necklaces.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Got any room in your cooler for a case of Zima and a dry-pack for my notebook full of waivers and video-camera?? :evilsmile


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

William H Bonney said:


> Got any room in your cooler for a case of Zima and a dry-pack for my notebook full of waivers and video-camera?? :evilsmile


Maybe we can just tie up some tubes to his boat and drag behind. I'll start drafting the waiver!


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

diztortion said:


> Maybe we can just tie up some tubes to his boat and drag behind. I'll start drafting the waiver!


Don't worry about the waiver, I got plenty and they've already stood up in court....:lol:


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Maybe we can just build a tiki bar right on TC's boat... This could also double as a duck blind. :evil:


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, i'm still editing the 5 hours of footage from the last "nice tubes and boobs" weekend that should be out pretty soon. Lots of marshmallow fights oil and mud wrestling , the syrup launcher was a hit as well. Still trying to figure out a price for it (the video), i'm sure with the state of the economy , we'll make it budget friendly. Best thing about it, we had people begging to get in it, once i looked up from the 1st waiver ...their were young and old ready to get sticky!!!!
Here's a few pics gettin ready to get your float on


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I looks like it started out ok, everyone in a nice orderly line, helmets on.......... Did all hell break loose as soon as they got outta sight of the check-in station?


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> I looks like it started out ok, everyone in a nice orderly line, helmets on.......... Did all hell break loose as soon as they got outta sight of the check-in station?


Yep, sure did...but that was the point. We strategically placed floating bars every 200 yds down the river to make sure all were serverely hydrated and to loosen them up for the camera. Before you know it helmets and suits were coming off like Nellys song "its gettin hot in here" was being played all down the river. People on the w side know how to get it done is all im saying. They just like to keep it real , as i would expect...wouldn't you? 

The day ended with alot of footage and 1 lucky couple winning a version of prom king and queen were crowned "tube and boob " 2009 with free tickets to Michigan adventures. Followed by more mud wrestling , syrup wrangling and a bbq


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I don't know what river you guys are talking about. Can't be the MO :lol:

A 50-1 cow vs looker ratio. As a matter of fact, one of my fishing partners just turned 20 and last week he wanted his money back...LOL

Must be grading on a scale  (by the pound)


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

You gotta be sh_t'n freak'n helmets???


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Maybe we can just build a tiki bar right on TC's boat... This could also double as a duck blind. :evil:


I'm opening a floating tatoo parlor. 2 for 1 boob tatoos!


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

REG said:


> I'm opening a floating tatoo parlor. 2 for 1 boob tatoos!


I'll hold em while you tatoo em...ok boss?


----------



## troutmaster33 (Nov 16, 2006)

where the hell is this party I wanna go got lots of beer to drink/share


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

I've got 2 words.

Holy *****. Did anyone else check out the eye candy today?


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

StiffNeckRob said:


> I've got 2 words.
> 
> Holy *****. Did anyone else check out the eye candy today?


I wanted too, but had a Iron Maiden concert in Detroit to go to last night...priorities. Boobs are everywhere, but Maiden only comes to the states about once every four years or so. For the record, there were certainly some skanked up hotties at that show, so I got some eye candy as well as some awesome music! :lol:


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

thousandcasts said:


> I wanted too, but had a Iron Maiden concert in Detroit to go to last night...priorities. Boobs are everywhere, but Maiden only comes to the states about once every four years or so. For the record, there were certainly some skanked up hotties at that show, so I got some eye candy as well as some awesome music! :lol:


Had to post...I was at the concert too...definitely a fun time watching people. Thank God for Heavy Metal and black leather! Sounded great, however, I realized that I am a casual fan of Iron Maiden. I only new there older stuff, which they did not play...Bummer. I thought they were going to do a 2nd on-cour. That was a little disappointing. 

But...they did sound great, I just was just hoping for more Number of the Beast!


----------

